# calling all the Black Kitties...let's see you!



## harley's mom (Nov 29, 2004)

So does anyone else here have a thing for black kitties? I LOVE them...they're so cute!



















airplane ears!









ps. has anyone else noticed that black cats have "attitude"? I just love it


----------



## Loving_My_Cats (May 26, 2004)

bad picture but here's Spooky~


----------



## spittles (Oct 24, 2003)

I have 4 black kitties  Sorry the pictures aren't very good, but I was kind of in a hurry :roll: 

Let's see....there is 

Tamal (taa-mall)










Malika (ma-lee-ka)










Shiva (she-va)










Shyama (shy-ma)


----------



## Katie121478 (Jan 9, 2005)

Here's Sid...


----------



## spike481 (Nov 13, 2004)

We love the black ones too.

Here are the Evil Twins.

Smooth sleeping.



















Close up of Smooth.










My wife hates this pic because of my nasty shoe, but it's great. That's Silke laughing.



















Love....Evil Twin style. Note the claws out.


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

I love jet black cats, theres just something about them...


----------



## KittenMitten (Jun 5, 2004)

Helllloooo there ladies. Wanna cuddle? *wink*










Cthulhu flirting with the camera


----------



## fbodgrl (May 10, 2004)

I have three now and of course my 4th is in the gray thread....everyone thinks he is black. I love black cats and when I went to the shelter last week to pick out my fourth cat, I knew it would be black!!!
None of the pictures are too great. I look for better ones when I get home from work.

Zoee...my oldest

















Lamar

















My new cat....I am determined to name today!

















No matter how hard I try or what I do....I can't get my pictures to display right!!!!!!Sorry


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

I absolutely love black cats, (see avatar). :wink: 
One of these years I need to get some more photos of Velvet on here.


----------



## lolakitty23 (Aug 17, 2004)

Our Binx is a black kitten. This is him playing with his furball toy:










And here's one of him and big brother Skeeter waking up from a nap:










His pic is also in my sig below


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Vienna-
As a kitten-









Pulling a face-









And there is butch


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

KittenMitten said:


> Helllloooo there ladies. Wanna cuddle? *wink*
> 
> 
> 
> ...










I think I'm in love!  
I can't resist black cats! I've had about seven of them! Pack your bags, Cthulhu! We'll have chicken by candlelight!

Here is a picture of my much loved and missed Pixie. I think you'd enjoy reading about her rescue. It was very unusual and very heartwarming! http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=670&


----------



## shlanon (Oct 16, 2003)

Here's my Justin.


----------



## Katie121478 (Jan 9, 2005)

Justin's sure got some claws on him!!

Katie


----------



## GJ's Mom (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

All right, now you've done it! Send them all to me! (with some cat food, if possible!)  Black cats are irresistible. I feel certain it's just a matter of time before someone drops off another one here...and I'll take it in. I hope it gets along with my Siamese! 


edit/typo


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

Here's our Royal Huntress (15 1/2 yo):


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

Black kitties seem to be attracted to me (is that bad luck??). I now have five in the house with the foster kittens and their mama.

My boy Nico...








Mom 








Three of five babies


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

No, you're very lucky! In fact according to my family from Scotland, the superstition is that black cats bring _good luck,_ not bad luck.


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

If only I could bring them to Las Vegas with me next month...


----------



## Sashka (Jan 7, 2005)

I don't know how to attach photos. But my little precious Denzel is in my avatar.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

It is so hard to get a good photo of black kitties. There are
great ones on this thread. 

Here is Luna.. I cat sit her and if something
happens to my friends I made sure they 
knew Lobo and Luna are coming to live 
with me. She is a tiny elusive little girl. 
She was abaonded as a kitten in 104 
heat in front of their house to die in 
the desert. She found a wonderful home


----------



## queen of the nile (Aug 16, 2003)

Two black kitties here.

Cleo:

















Levi (the sun bleaches his fur to brown):

















And the two together:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Isn't it nice when they cuddle together?  And I _love_ the "boxy" decor. We have a similar theme in our living room. We have included catnip mice for a touch of tradition and a kitty condo for texture and height. Trading Spaces would have a ball here!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

More black kitties (not mine):
http://www.thecatgallery.com/black_cats.html


----------



## Maleke (Jul 2, 2003)

My cat Magic is black...but I forget how to post pictures! I have to wait for my boyfriend to come home!


----------



## BlueLS1Z28 (Sep 2, 2004)

sabrina(all black,no white)


----------



## elrick (Jan 21, 2005)

One of the Cat Show Cats in NY


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

That little guy is too cute -- I love his little smushed face!


----------



## elrick (Jan 21, 2005)

*Hippyhart:*He is looking up...asking: "Why should I be in this cage, what I did wrong? "


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

He says, "I think I can squeeze through these bars."


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

Here's Margaret
[/u]









I've to take another pic of Clovis (M's half brother) and Madam you see below (I know, Madam isn't all black, in fact her S gene went to far..


----------



## 4cats&counting (Jan 20, 2005)

my oosin poosin


----------



## Celeste_Eden (Jan 18, 2005)

i so want an all black kitty!!! i already know what i'd name him/her "Lucky 13" after a song by our favorite band. the song goes:

"Thirteen's my lucky number,
To you it means stay inside.
Black cat done crossed my path,
No reason to run and hide."


----------



## nerilka (May 17, 2005)

Here is my Suzi girl-


----------



## Sashka (Jan 7, 2005)

Here's my littley boy...


----------



## nerilka (May 17, 2005)

Sashka, That second pic is the cutest one I'v seen in along time! :heart :luv My girl would go nuts if I tried to put a bow on her :wink:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

What beauties! I love them! :luv


----------



## Sashka (Jan 7, 2005)

Thanks nerikla.

Denzel's a good little boy. He pretty much lets me do anything to him to to make his look silly!


----------



## Celebsilmare (Aug 9, 2004)

Here's my Ninquetal:

With Ketesh:









Stealing My Water:









"What I wasn't scratching the screen mom!"









Withe Halcyon, trying to "share" the chair with me:









The dirty look:


----------



## LoveMyKitties (Nov 12, 2004)

I am in black kitty heaven!!! :heart all these lovely babies!!

My nephew Minino


----------



## roseeden (May 18, 2005)

I have FOUR


----------



## ChiaZ (Oct 24, 2004)

aw such cuties! i love black cats too! heres Kahlua . i hope this works.. 

http://groups.msn.com/chiaz/sarahssuper ... PhotoID=29

AND 

This is my fave one!! 

http://groups.msn.com/chiaz/sarahssuper ... PhotoID=68

sorry their links :S i wasn't sure how to post the pics.. i hope they work though :roll:


----------



## LoveMyKitties (Nov 12, 2004)

Celebsilmare said:


> The dirty look:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: that shot is awesome!!! Look out for kitty!!!


----------



## roseeden (May 18, 2005)

It's like a white little bowtie...cute!!!


----------



## Celebsilmare (Aug 9, 2004)

Thanks! I had a choice between her and her sister who was all black, but I loved her little white toes! Her name actually means white toes.


----------



## roseeden (May 18, 2005)

You should have gotten her sister, too!!!


----------



## Celebsilmare (Aug 9, 2004)

In hind sight, I wish I did, but my neighbor took her.


----------



## Nola (May 10, 2005)

Here are Loki and Beaux. Beaux is a black kitty, Loki is a tuxedo.











Here is Beaux by himself.


----------



## spamlet (Mar 14, 2005)

Here is my beautiful princess Twiggy.










So, so pretty!










Sleepy!










...and in the big wide world! So small! 










And just so my beautiful tortie doesn't feel left out!


----------



## Marie04 (Jul 26, 2005)

I have two Blackies .............

Jack (only photos I seem to have of him, he is sleeping!)



















and Lola, who is 12 weeks old 



















Marie xx


----------



## Celebsilmare (Aug 9, 2004)

ok that last one just makes me go AAAAAWWWWWWWWWW! tooo cute!


----------



## shazino (Mar 27, 2005)

sooooooooooooo cute


----------



## Aussie_Dog (Jul 27, 2005)

Buffy, sleeping on a sandal (I missed it, my sister took this pictures. It really _does_ pay to wake up early in the morning!)









Inhaling the fruity smell of toe-cheese









"AHHHH! It stinks!"









"Oh, but it's a _good_ stink..."









Snoozing in the sun









Snoozing with my other cat, a dilute tortoiseshell DLH named Willow









Black cats have the best personalities, in my opinion :wink:


----------



## lorikitty22 (Jul 8, 2005)

I have a black kitty too, but she lives with my mom. She's one big black kitty! But sweet and cute. She closes her eyes and she just dissappears!


----------



## akiralx (Mar 31, 2005)

Khamun doing his 'collapso' routine - what we call it when he collapses on the floor and rolls over for his tummy to be stroked:


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

I'm at school so I can't host the photo, but here is a link from the Cat Photos gallery:

Samhain
http://www.catforum.com/photos/showphoto.php?photo=40&password=0&sort=1&cat=all&page=1


----------



## paska (Mar 15, 2004)

i have the honor to present u my cat: lastun


----------



## joharriforce4 (Jun 28, 2005)

Black cats are so beautiful! :luv They have some "dark and mysterious" look about them that captivates me! I am glad Spooky and I found each other.


----------



## cat_lover_forever (Jun 10, 2005)

Some photos of my precious little angel. He had such a pretty face, and his little ears curled back at the tips. I just loved that about him. I miss him so much!


----------



## stormy (Dec 7, 2003)

YAY!!! A black cat thread!!
Everyone's kitties are just beautiful!!! :luv 

Now I just have to add my 3 beauties!!! :wink: 

Spyder (boy)










Stormy (girl)









And Stormy's twin sis Winnie


----------



## lild (Jul 11, 2005)

harley's mom said:


> ps. has anyone else noticed that black cats have "attitude"? I just love it


mine does FOR SURE but he's also half siamese. smart and sweet but he can be real real mean.

but I wouldn't trade him for the world.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Velvet, in all her glory.


----------



## lild (Jul 11, 2005)

this is Bubbles (the SPAZZ)


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Lori, Velvet is so beautiful! If you ever get tired of her, you know where to find me!  I love looking at all these black cats. They're special.


----------



## cindycinnamon (Jun 14, 2005)

Those are all lovely black cat pics! I had a black cat for 17 years-his name was Rockey (1986-2004). Here is a picture of him from about 8 years ago...he was sooo handsome!


----------

